# Muralist new to Lowriders



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi my name is Matt and I have been airbrushing since 2006 and I have been learning different styles of airbrushing from several Professional artists. I have learned many techniques from Dru Blair, Corey Saint Clair, Alberto Herrera, and various artist throughout the country. I am looking to get into Lowrider style Murals, and I just finished building my fully functional airbrush studio. Here are some of my pictures so I hope you guys enjoy. If you have any questions give me a call at (559) 731-6718


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

looking really good,welcome to the forum


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

looking good matt :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Daamn ..they all look real good!!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHAT PART OF THE 559 WHAT THE PRICE FOR A TRUNK OR HOOD MURAL


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Oct 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18862316
> *Hi my name is Matt and I have been airbrushing since 2006 and I have been learning different styles of airbrushing from several Professional artists. I have learned many techniques from Dru Blair, Corey Saint Clair, Alberto Herrera, and various artist throughout the country. I am looking to get into Lowrider style Murals, and I just finished building my fully functional airbrush studio. Here are some of my pictures so I hope you guys enjoy. If you have any questions give me a call at (559) 731-6718
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

baddass bro


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Oct 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18862316
> *Hi my name is Matt and I have been airbrushing since 2006 and I have been learning different styles of airbrushing from several Professional artists. I have learned many techniques from Dru Blair, Corey Saint Clair, Alberto Herrera, and various artist throughout the country. I am looking to get into Lowrider style Murals, and I just finished building my fully functional airbrush studio. Here are some of my pictures so I hope you guys enjoy. If you have any questions give me a call at (559) 731-6718
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 VERY NICE...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 21 2010, 01:02 PM~18871701
> *WHAT PART OF THE 559 WHAT THE PRICE FOR A TRUNK OR HOOD MURAL
> *



I'm from Pixley and my prices for hood or trunk start from $1500.00


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Oct 22 2010, 05:23 PM~18883028
> *I'm from Pixley and my prices for hood or trunk start from $1500.00
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Oct 22 2010, 06:23 PM~18883028
> *I'm from Pixley and my prices for hood or trunk start from $1500.00
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Oct 22 2010, 04:23 PM~18883028
> *I'm from Pixley and my prices for hood or trunk start from $1500.00
> *


i work in pixley bro...pm me ur info , i can meet up and check out ur work :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Oct 20 2010, 02:58 PM~18862581
> *looking good matt  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## backbumpin (Mar 31, 2007)

Sick work homie!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 22 2010, 08:27 PM~18884657
> *i work in pixley bro...pm me ur info , i can meet up and check out ur work :biggrin:
> *



What kind of car do you have bro?


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 22 2010, 09:30 PM~18884681
> *:wave:
> *



WHATS UP :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Oct 23 2010, 03:05 AM~18886659
> *WHATS UP :cheesy:
> *


same bro...ima take a trip up to u ,we can talk sum


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some of my motorcycle work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Heres a helmet i did a while ago


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

someone asked me how my detail was so here is a better pic


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399968
> *someone asked me how my detail was so here is a better pic
> 
> 
> ...


Really good shit homie. Faces are hard to do


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Dec 22 2010, 10:06 PM~19399968
> *someone asked me how my detail was so here is a better pic
> 
> 
> ...


Really good shit homie. Faces are hard to do


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment my ninja :ninja:


----------



## joeygees (May 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: nice work man


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Heres a sneak peek on another project I'm working on for myself


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Feb 8 2011, 10:38 AM~19817889
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

If theres any painters out there that are looking for an artist, let me know. I'm always looking forward to doing business with respected shops.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Heres some lettering I did for a high school football stadium. its 3 feet tall 4 feet wide with galaxy grey base, kandy brandywine and i think solar gold lettering dupont cleared, I can do storyboards too with some murals on them if needed. you can see the other sign in the reflection, I did two of these the same


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Feb 20 2011, 03:57 PM~19917182
> *Heres some lettering I did for a high school football stadium. its 3 feet tall 4 feet wide with galaxy grey base, kandy brandywine and i think solar gold lettering dupont cleared, I can do storyboards too with some murals on them if needed. you can see the other sign in the reflection, I did two of these the same
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :x: :ninja:  :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :happysad: 

te quedo bien senor Matt what time are you coming over tomorrow or i mean later :biggrin: call me hey can you pass by the clas to check if my memory stick is in there thanks see you later 

thanks


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

No problemo señor Alberto hasta mañana


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up 925 :wave::h5: :wave: 



> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Feb 28 2011, 03:33 PM~19981640
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

heres a canvas I did recently







:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

SuP bro u still in pixley... I'm working here today?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

im here right now at least lol usually im on the road


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for stopping by :wave:



> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 02:43 PM~20015746
> *SuP bro u still in pixley... I'm working here today?
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 4 2011, 03:07 PM~20016240
> *thanks for stopping by :wave:
> *


nice work bro...i will be hitting u up...and i got sum info for that internet to the shop bro :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks. and Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 4 2011, 07:57 PM~20017720
> *nice work bro...i will be hitting u up...and i got sum info for that internet to the shop bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

This was my first try at letting with 23k gold leaf. or 24k. cant remember, but its the real gold, not the imitation stuff


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 8 2011, 12:04 AM~20040170
> *This was my first try at letting with 23k gold leaf. or 24k. cant remember, but its the real gold, not the imitation stuff
> 
> 
> ...


Turn it :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

next time lol


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 8 2011, 02:04 AM~20040170
> *This was my first try at letting with 23k gold leaf. or 24k. cant remember, but its the real gold, not the imitation stuff
> 
> 
> ...




why you din't told me about it now i see keep it to your self lol now you are doing gold leaf? :guns: :ninja:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

tssss I'm trying to keep a low profile :around: I only leafed like 7 cars. :dunno: nothing big. haha its easy my ninja, just having fun :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Mar 9 2011, 12:27 AM~20048703
> *why you din't told me about it now i see keep it to your self lol now you are doing gold leaf?  :guns:  :ninja:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2011, 02:43 PM~20114974
> *ttt
> *


What's up Shod? Guess who's doing more gold leaf? Lol too bad I can't post pics of this one :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 17 2011, 11:58 PM~20119459
> *What's up Shod? Guess who's doing more gold leaf? Lol too bad I can't post pics of this one  :dunno:
> *


why not.... :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 18 2011, 07:32 AM~20120524
> *why not.... :wow:
> *


for safety reasons hno: :around:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 18 2011, 09:57 AM~20121849
> *for safety reasons hno:  :around:
> *


Pm me pix :uh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

will do


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 20 2011, 01:03 PM~20135439
> *will do
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey shod I got a xbox to airbrush soon lol when we gonna do yours up? :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 31 2011, 09:57 PM~20233161
> *Hey shod I got a xbox to airbrush soon lol when we gonna do yours up?  :yes:
> *


I'm gonna be hitting u up on the insides of my truck


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

koo man


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 1 2011, 12:05 PM~20236875
> *koo man
> *


Was in pixley this morning... Bout 200 people at that medical building on davis :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! usually the first and fifteenth are busy days lolol


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some simple letters is did


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 1 2011, 05:21 PM~20238765
> *some simple letters is did
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

heres a digital rendering i did hno: :around: :machinegun: :guns: :ninja:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 1 2011, 10:50 PM~20241057
> *heres a digital rendering i did hno:  :around:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: good thing thats not the outcome :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

lol i drew up the xbox real fast and just doodled the skull and flames. idk too many people that can do that with a computer, so its something new!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 2 2011, 05:32 PM~20244271
> *lol i drew up the xbox real fast and just doodled the skull and flames. idk too many people that can do that with a computer, so its something new!
> *


 :squint:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

did you go to dangerzone?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 2 2011, 06:30 PM~20244587
> *did you go to dangerzone?
> *


no i had the privledge to hang around tipton and fix fone lines


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 2 2011, 07:41 PM~20244649
> *no i had the privledge to hang around tipton and fix fone lines
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :ugh: hno: Is there a show in Bakersfield or Delano tomorrow?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 2 2011, 07:48 PM~20245022
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :ugh:  hno: Is there a show in Bakersfield or Delano tomorrow?
> *


they were both today :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh someone told me Delano was tomorrow too. Idk tho


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 2 2011, 07:52 PM~20245055
> *Oh someone told me Delano was tomorrow too. Idk tho
> *


maybe 2morro i will be in pixley and we can talk sum bidness over breakfast


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Koo


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

did you think of a theme for your truck? who was the painter that did it up?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut uP matt.... Wut u working on


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

just drew up a painting im bout to do on a canvas. I gotta get some parts for my compressor. im building a custom one for my studio


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 4 2011, 12:42 PM~20256755
> *just drew up a painting im bout to do on a canvas. I gotta get some parts for my compressor. im building a custom one for my studio
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 4 2011, 02:38 PM~20257167
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 8 2011, 05:30 AM~20289715
> *TGIF :biggrin:
> *


Yay another day in Tipton :angry:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

damn! They got some bomb biscuits and gravy at the shell tho


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 8 2011, 12:18 PM~20292137
> *damn! They got some bomb biscuits and gravy at the shell tho
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2011, 11:56 AM~20297977
> *:wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:inout: :shhh: :machinegun: hno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 12 2011, 03:05 PM~20321474
> *:inout:  :shhh:  :machinegun:  hno:
> *


 :uh: wut up matt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Just working on my new series. my first color portrait :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 12 2011, 10:01 PM~20325399
> *Just working on my new series. my first color portrait :thumbsup:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 06:47 AM~20327130
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Ttt :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 14 2011, 02:17 PM~20339243
> *Ttt :wow:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

any new pix matt :cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

im almost done with my top secret project :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 15 2011, 12:04 PM~20346302
> *im almost done with my top secret project  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy 420 :420:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

nice work


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Apr 20 2011, 01:51 PM~20382339
> * nice work
> *


thanks


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:wow: :nicoderm: :ninja: :shhh: :around: :wave: :0


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 12:38 PM~20346502
> *:ugh:
> *


Whats up Shod ? I'm about to start my next project


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Easter *Matt!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 23 2011, 10:52 PM~20406199
> *Whats up Shod ? I'm about to start my next project
> *


the one u told me about?
:wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 24 2011, 09:09 AM~20407871
> *the one u told me about?
> :wow:
> *


not the one from the car club, but the 2nd one of my series im doing for myself :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2011, 11:35 PM~20406430
> *Happy Easter Matt!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, I hope your Easter was great too!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Mar 2 2011, 02:02 PM~19998408
> *heres a canvas I did recently
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice! stay with the art....your doing some good work.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Apr 25 2011, 10:12 AM~20415008
> *Thats nice! stay with the art....your doing some good work.
> *


thanks man, im always busy with new challenges for myself  thats the best way to learn


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 25 2011, 12:02 AM~20413023
> *thanks, I hope your Easter was great too!
> *


Thanx It was lol! :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2011, 08:22 PM~20427633
> *Thanx It was lol! :biggrin:
> *


now wheres my easter basket :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 27 2011, 07:05 PM~20435003
> *ttt
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 26 2011, 10:54 PM~20428670
> *now wheres my easter basket :dunno:
> *


What you mean you still can't find it? Did the Easter Bunny Hide It that Good Lol? :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 28 2011, 06:54 PM~20443115
> *What you mean you still can't find it? Did the Easter Bunny Hide It that Good Lol? :happysad:
> *


I saw the fedex guy and he said you didnt send it yet! Whats up with that ? lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 28 2011, 09:34 PM~20444042
> *I saw the fedex guy and he said you didnt send it yet! Whats up with that ? lol
> *


Oh lol cuz the Easter Bunny just gave me my goodies Today Lol! :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 08:48 PM~20451276
> *Oh lol cuz the Easter Bunny just gave me my goodies Today Lol! :happysad:
> *


lol kool


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 29 2011, 10:05 PM~20451401
> *lol kool
> *



I'll Share one of my lil milkyway bunnies with you, but i get the Ears n Head lol :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 09:08 PM~20451441
> *
> I'll Share one of my lil milkyway bunnies with you, but i get the Ears n Head lol :biggrin:
> *


your ferocious! hno: lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Apr 29 2011, 10:12 PM~20451468
> *your ferocious! hno:    lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 09:08 PM~20451441
> *
> I'll Share one of my lil milkyway bunnies with you, but i get the Ears n Head lol :biggrin:
> *


How bout I get ur ears and u can have the head :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2011, 08:26 AM~20453314
> *How bout I get ur ears and u can have the head :wow:
> *


  :run:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 30 2011, 11:26 AM~20454221
> *  :run:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2011, 08:02 PM~20456040
> *:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 30 2011, 09:19 PM~20456715
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 1 2011, 12:30 AM~20457677
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Hi Matt! :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2011, 12:31 PM~20459860
> *Hi Matt! :wave:
> *


send me a reference photo so i can do a mural with you on it hahaha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 1 2011, 10:27 PM~20463128
> *send me a reference photo so i can do a mural with you on it hahaha
> *


What are you serious? Can't you just use one from my thread lol? :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 07:44 PM~20470878
> *What are you serious? Can't you just use one from my thread lol? :happysad:
> *


hahaha that would work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 2 2011, 11:57 PM~20472748
> *hahaha that would work
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Matt Hope you have a Great Weekend! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 6 2011, 11:23 PM~20501576
> *Hi Matt Hope you have a Great Weekend! :wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hola!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 7 2011, 02:19 AM~20501915
> *Hola!
> *


Hola Matt Como Estas? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@Oct 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18862316
> *Hi my name is Matt and I have been airbrushing since 2006 and I have been learning different styles of airbrushing from several Professional artists. I have learned many techniques from Dru Blair, Corey Saint Clair, Alberto Herrera, and various artist throughout the country. I am looking to get into Lowrider style Murals, and I just finished building my fully functional airbrush studio. Here are some of my pictures so I hope you guys enjoy. If you have any questions give me a call at (559) 731-6718
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

flames came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 7 2011, 08:14 PM~20505133
> *flames came out good  :thumbsup:
> *


pix or it didnt happen :uh: :uh:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 7 2011, 08:14 PM~20505133
> *flames came out good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie, always doing my best to make the owners happy with their rides :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2011, 12:38 PM~20503512
> *:cheesy:
> *


Whats up Chawpaholics


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2011, 08:16 PM~20505147
> *pix or it didnt happen :uh:  :uh:
> *


I hella forgot my camera :angry: kinda sucks, that was my favorite car i've put truefire on so far. But it will look alot different with clear so i gotta wait i guess


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 12:25 PM~20503473
> *Hola Matt Como Estas? :biggrin:
> *


muy bien gracias! y tu Bratt? :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup matt... Post up ur badass pix :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 10 2011, 11:25 AM~20522642
> *Sup matt... Post up ur badass pix :biggrin:
> *


I gotta get some pics first. lol the ones im doing for myself arent coming out for a while :shhh: . hey im getting a website too. should be up soon. :yes: I'm gonna be pretty busy for a couple of weeks then its on like donkey kong :run:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Check out the app 'Hydraulic Switches' in the iPhone app store. This homie put a caddy that swings to your own music. It has murals, fully chromed undercarriage, and rims. Check it out in the app store or at the website www.lowriderswitches.com


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 10 2011, 11:02 AM~20522113
> *muy bien gracias! y tu Bratt? :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Exhausted but Good lol! I'm Ready to see your Pics Too!!! :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 13 2011, 09:45 PM~20549492
> *Exhausted but Good lol! I'm Ready to see your Pics Too!!! :happysad:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


kool :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Heres a digital illustration I just did. something new :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

oh heres another pic :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 13 2011, 06:31 PM~20548367
> *Check out the app 'Hydraulic Switches' in the iPhone app store. This homie put a caddy that swings to your own music. It has murals, fully chromed undercarriage, and rims. Check it out in the app store or at the website www.lowriderswitches.com
> *


Here you go guys! Support the homie and buy this App so we can get more Lowrider Games in you iPhones! Spread the word! Put it on your myspace, twitter, call your grandma, tell your neighbor, whatever you gotta do! Stay up homies :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt+May 13 2011, 11:42 PM~20549866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 11:43 AM~20551819
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 7 2011, 11:28 PM~20506094
> *I hella forgot my camera  :angry:  kinda sucks, that was my favorite car i've put truefire on so far. But it will look alot different with clear so i gotta wait i guess
> *


didnt get pics but seen it cleared sat. morning. :wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 14 2011, 03:39 PM~20552758
> *didnt get pics but seen it cleared sat. morning.  :wow:
> *


koo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 20 2011, 11:21 PM~20597299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Awesome Job Matt! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 10:24 PM~20597313
> *Wow Awesome Job Matt! :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks :biggrin: :h5: I dont do much truefire in comparison to portraits, but this guy wanted alot of truefire!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 21 2011, 12:19 AM~20597577
> *Thanks :biggrin:  :h5:  I dont do much truefire in comparison to portraits, but this guy wanted alot of truefire!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 20 2011, 10:21 PM~20597299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :fool2: :inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 21 2011, 09:59 AM~20598974
> *:thumbsup:  :fool2:  :inout:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:ninja: :ninja: :inout: :run: :werd:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup matt.... :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 24 2011, 08:05 PM~20622114
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 25 2011, 09:50 AM~20625358
> *Sup matt....  :biggrin:
> *


Just Working on the website, so far its looking good. And trying to work on the paintings too! :wow: :run: :run: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What up ninjas!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 28 2011, 12:25 PM~20646831
> *What up ninjas!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 28 2011, 11:34 AM~20646889
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats new Bratt?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:drama: :inout:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats new Bratt?


 Nothing Much Just Working Hard how bout you? :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Nothing Much Just Working Hard how bout you? :biggrin:



just took my new panel to the shop. gonna have them shoot the base and clear so i can get to working on the next design. im behind :wow: so im planning on doing two this month :run: plus whatever else I got going on. did you see my website? its on my signatureuffin::nicoderm:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> just took my new panel to the shop. gonna have them shoot the base and clear so i can get to working on the next design. im behind :wow: so im planning on doing two this month :run: plus whatever else I got going on. did you see my website? its on my signatureuffin::nicoderm:


 I just took a look at your Gallery OMG I Love all your True Fire Flames they look awesome especially the purple ones lol! Everything looks Great thou nice Work!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hehe thanks! If you ever want to do a collabo panel for yourself just do your thing and I can add something to it and mail it back


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hehe thanks! If you ever want to do a collabo panel for yourself just do your thing and I can add something to it and mail it back


 Ok Cool Thanx! :cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Ok Cool Thanx! :cheesy::biggrin:


uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

What you :roflmao: bout? :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> What you :roflmao: bout? :happysad:


Im always looking for a good laugh, got any good jokes?:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Not at the moment off the top of my head sorry! :happysad:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


>




WOWWWW Matt that looks sick homie!!! Love the colors!!!Great job!!! Much respect !


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

NICE WORK HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> WOWWWW Matt that looks sick homie!!! Love the colors!!!Great job!!! Much respect !


Thanks Vero! I gotta get a canvas done by you sometime


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

BIGJERM said:


> NICE WORK HOMIE:thumbsup:


Thanks, I appreciate the compliment :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:ninja:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Thanks Vero! I gotta get a canvas done by you sometime


You know it's not a problem at all... it will be a pleasure for me for sureyay:wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

sweet !!:cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> :ninja:


 Why you tryin to go all Ninja on me now lol? :ninja::ninja::ninja::run::run::run:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha its because im learning from a grandmaster ninja :ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Why you tryin to go all Ninja on me now lol? :ninja::ninja::ninja::run::run::run:


What's up my ninja?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> What's up my ninja?


 Nothing much just working hard as usual lol what's up with you Ninja in Training lol?:happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha that's good your staying busy. My apprenticeship is going good! I finished a new painting today!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

good start on tha website !


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

impalaluv said:


> good start on tha website !


Thanks!!!! :wave::biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Haha that's good your staying busy. My apprenticeship is going good! I finished a new painting today!!


 That's Good I Want to see Pics Please! :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> That's Good I Want to see Pics Please! :thumbsup::biggrin:


I'll get some shots when its back from the shop. gonna get cleared and buffed


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> I'll get some shots when its back from the shop. gonna get cleared and buffed


 :drama:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

sup Shod!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> I'll get some shots when its back from the shop. gonna get cleared and buffed


 Ok Cool!:cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Ok Cool!:cheesy::biggrin:


I already got the first one back from polishing  Its the one on my website. the one on the first intro page.  except in real life I added a couple of details


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

Matt you got skills there homie!!!! continue to do yo thang...keep ridin'uffin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:Hello Matt!! Some new works for us to admire?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Ked O.P. said:


> Matt you got skills there homie!!!! continue to do yo thang...keep ridin'uffin:


Thanks homie! Just over here putting in work :h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> :wave::wave::wave:Hello Matt!! Some new works for us to admire?


Always! My last one is at the shop. I'll prolly pick it up monday :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got back from the 805, looking forward to going back soon uffin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Always! My last one is at the shop. I'll prolly pick it up monday :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Great!! That pin-up lady looks gorgeous!! Love her outfit and pose

Hope you had a good week Matt! So enjoy the weekend!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Great!! That pin-up lady looks gorgeous!! Love her outfit and pose
> 
> Hope you had a good week Matt! So enjoy the weekend!!!!



Thanks Vero  I had a good week and I hope yours was too. Have a good weekend!!:h5::ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:ninja::ninja::ninja::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :ninja::ninja::ninja::wave::wave::wave:


whats up :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nothing much got to sleep in today lol what bout you?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Nothing much got to sleep in today lol what bout you?


oh dang haha I'm bout to do some airbrushing


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> oh dang haha I'm bout to do some airbrushing


My man there is never time to sleep Night is time for creating whahahhaha




ProjectMatt said:


> Thanks Vero  I had a good week and I hope yours was too. Have a good weekend!!:h5::ninja:


My week was cool  Thank you Matt! Looking forward to see some of your new works


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> oh dang haha I'm bout to do some airbrushing


 Cool can I get a sneak peek lol?:cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Cool can I get a sneak peek lol?:cheesy::biggrin:


tsss i guess. text my cell and when im done i will send you a pic


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Shod!!!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Vero!!!! whats up! Hey Bratt I sent a pic of my latest project to your cell. Idk if the owner will post pictures on here lol but I'm dropping it off with him probably tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great Work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Bratt!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin::machinegun::machinegun::machinegun:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Shod! Whats up haha Im still on vacation  I'm on tour lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ProjectMatt said:


> Shod! Whats up haha Im still on vacation  I'm on tour lol


 :rant:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok ok I'm back haha:yes::yes:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave:


Hey Vero! Been painting canvases?? I cant wait to see your newest onesuffin:uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hey Vero! Been painting canvases?? I cant wait to see your newest onesuffin:uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Hey Matttttt!  yeah well I've been doing more than that  working on my baby truck and taking off the old bed and painting during the nights when Im back home from garage... jessssussss that's a tight week  but all is good anyway  thank you!  

I should post some new works later tonight.. 

How are you? Some new projects to see and admire?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Hey Matttttt!  yeah well I've been doing more than that  working on my baby truck and taking off the old bed and painting during the nights when Im back home from garage... jessssussss that's a tight week  but all is good anyway  thank you!
> 
> I should post some new works later tonight..
> 
> How are you? Some new projects to see and admire?


Wow thats great. Your truck looks awesome! Sounds like your working 24/7 lol I'm doing good. Im working on about 10 projects at once so its a madhouse over here. But its all good, creativity is flowing haha:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Wow thats great. Your truck looks awesome! Sounds like your working 24/7 lol I'm doing good. Im working on about 10 projects at once so its a madhouse over here. But its all good, creativity is flowing haha:biggrin::biggrin:


Thank youuuu Matt! It's my baby..

Haha well yeah I have a same feeling sometimes.. 24/7 in action hope it will not make me look older one day soon hahahahhaa 

WOWWW 10 projects! That sounds great! I would love to see... don't you want to share some sneak peak?    

Yeeeah that's right.. I know those moments when creativity just kick me in and I can't go to bed without putting everything on paper at least ...

Good luck Matt! Hope we all will be lucky enough to see some of those projects out soon!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:ugh:the fuk is goesin ons in here


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Thank youuuu Matt! It's my baby..
> 
> Haha well yeah I have a same feeling sometimes.. 24/7 in action hope it will not make me look older one day soon hahahahhaa
> 
> ...


thanks im about done with one i will let you check it out. i finished one a couple weeks ago for a customer but its a little on the adult side haha


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

bigshod said:


> :ugh:the fuk is goesin ons in here


everything is going on here. haha except for the stuff that goes on in the shod or spock topic hahahaha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


Hola Britt uffin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT :inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TGIFuffin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> TGIFuffin:



Dammmmn!! Those boobies looking fantastic Matt!  Very nice job!!!  Love it You know I am a boobs freak (in art)     

Keep it up Matt!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> TGIFuffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN-707 (Jan 8, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> TGIFuffin:



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:NICE


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Dammmmn!! Those boobies looking fantastic Matt!  Very nice job!!!  Love it You know I am a boobs freak (in art)
> 
> Keep it up Matt!!!


Haha Thanks Vero! I gotta say, the boobs you paint are really nice too! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats up Bratt!!!:h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

JUAN-707 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:NICE


Thanks!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up Bratt!!!:h5:


Nothing much just a Lazy Sunday What's up with you?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Nothing much just a Lazy Sunday What's up with you?


Thats cool. Just finished tattooing for the day


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Haha Thanks Vero! I gotta say, the boobs you paint are really nice too! :thumbsup:


Hahaha you're welcome Matt! Honestly you made very nice ones!  and thanks toohahaha have a great and creative day Matt!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Hahaha you're welcome Matt! Honestly you made very nice ones!  and thanks toohahaha have a great and creative day Matt!!


Thanks Vero!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


>


Did you create that? I like it! what's up Matt!:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I just did a quick digital design haha the colors kind of changed when i added it to photobucket for some reason. hopefully I can fix it somehow


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Matty Matt! TTT:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Matty Matt! TTT:wave:


Whats up Bratty Bratt! hope to see some more of your work soon! keep up the good job!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up Bratty Bratt! hope to see some more of your work soon! keep up the good job!


Aww Thanks Matty!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Aww Thanks Matty!


:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


:ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Matt!! Im sorry my friend.. so sorry it took me so long but your lady is almost done.. just working on it... just need to remove some lil mistakes, add more details and it's yours... thank you for being so patient!!!


Hope you have a great weekend my friend!!!



V


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


>



Very sweet... love her bug boobs!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Hey Matt!! Im sorry my friend.. so sorry it took me so long but your lady is almost done.. just working on it... just need to remove some lil mistakes, add more details and it's yours... thank you for being so patient!!!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend my friend!!!
> ...


thats badass!! thanks alot Vero, I'm gonna put this up in my studio for everyone to see


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> thats badass!! thanks alot Vero, I'm gonna put this up in my studio for everyone to see



Awww thank you!! Im really happy you like it Matt! But let me finish that please.. it won't take long..

Thanks again!!!!! YOu really made me happy!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Awww thank you!! Im really happy you like it Matt! But let me finish that please.. it won't take long..
> 
> Thanks again!!!!! YOu really made me happy!


Take your time  I appreciate it , Thanks to you too!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hey Matt!! Im sorry my friend.. so sorry it took me so long but your lady is almost done.. just working on it... just need to remove some lil mistakes, add more details and it's yours... thank you for being so patient!!!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend my friend!!!
> ...


Love It V! You're so Lucky Matty Matt lol!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Love It V! You're so Lucky Matty Matt lol!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


She is badass! I feel pretty lucky to get one of her paintings! I'm pretty excited! Whats up Bratty Bratt?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

to all the people looking at matts profile the guy knows what he is doing so hit him up


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> to all the people looking at matts profile the guy knows what he is doing so hit him up


:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

dm_autobody said:


> to all the people looking at matts profile the guy knows what he is doing so hit him up


X5!:thumbsup::cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> X5!:thumbsup::cheesy::biggrin:


Hey Bratty Bratt! your too cute!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hey Bratty Bratt! your too cute!!


Aww Thanx Matty Lol!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> She is badass! I feel pretty lucky to get one of her paintings! I'm pretty excited! Whats up Bratty Bratt?



And I feel pretty lucky to have a such fan of my works like you!! Because you're bad ass artist don't forget that!!

I am back home from hospital my friend... your painting is almost ready to leave Europe I just need to pack it and send it away.. so please be patient... I will do it as soon as I can...happy you like it!

Hope you are ok and all art goes well! Would love to see more of your projects too!!!

TTT for you my friend!

Have a wonderful Friday!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> And I feel pretty lucky to have a such fan of my works like you!! Because you're bad ass artist don't forget that!!
> 
> I am back home from hospital my friend... your painting is almost ready to leave Europe I just need to pack it and send it away.. so please be patient... I will do it as soon as I can...happy you like it!
> 
> ...


I'm glad your doing better Veronika! Your a true friend and we are all glad to know you, you had us worried! But we are all glad to see you are doing better  Take your time with the painting, I am patient! I know you work hard!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg Wow!!!! Very Nice Matty Matt!!!!:cheesy::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Omg Wow!!!! Very Nice Matty Matt!!!!:cheesy::biggrin::thumbsup:


thanks Bratty Bratt!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> I'm glad your doing better Veronika! Your a true friend and we are all glad to know you, you had us worried! But we are all glad to see you are doing better  Take your time with the painting, I am patient! I know you work hard!!


It's on the way to you my friend YAY!  

Thank you very much for support and care... I feel much better!  It's thanks to you... I've missed you guys too much so I had to fight with it  

Thank youuuu!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> It's on the way to you my friend YAY!
> 
> Thank you very much for support and care... I feel much better!  It's thanks to you... I've missed you guys too much so I had to fight with it
> 
> Thank youuuu!


Anytime! Glad your back  :h5:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


>


Sorry I got off too fast and couldn't add my comment to this beautiful mamacita! Hey Matt great job! Love her eyes and the expression! Looks awesome!! The color shades are beautiful too!! Very sweet and clean! Post more of your works... they definitely deserve some admiration!!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Sorry I got off too fast and couldn't add my comment to this beautiful mamacita! Hey Matt great job! Love her eyes and the expression! Looks awesome!! The color shades are beautiful too!! Very sweet and clean! Post more of your works... they definitely deserve some admiration!!!!!


Hahaha thanks Veronika! I did this last minute but you should have seen the body. her nipples looked real and everything  But I surprised myself at how small I did this girl. I was able to get the iris, pupils, eyelashes all airbrushed in there but the entire eye is probably only an 1/8 of an inch tall. haha it was an interesting challenge. I am planning on doing another project with kandys tonight or tomorrow !! I'm excited!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hahaha thanks Veronika! I did this last minute but you should have seen the body. her nipples looked real and everything  But I surprised myself at how small I did this girl. I was able to get the iris, pupils, eyelashes all airbrushed in there but the entire eye is probably only an 1/8 of an inch tall. haha it was an interesting challenge. I am planning on doing another project with kandys tonight or tomorrow !! I'm excited!


:thumbsup: I can't wait to see it!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hahaha thanks Veronika! I did this last minute but you should have seen the body. her nipples looked real and everything  But I surprised myself at how small I did this girl. I was able to get the iris, pupils, eyelashes all airbrushed in there but the entire eye is probably only an 1/8 of an inch tall. haha it was an interesting challenge. I am planning on doing another project with kandys tonight or tomorrow !! I'm excited!


You're so welcome Matt! Woowwwee you know I am into nipples a lot hahhaha I would really love to see the whole piece! 

Again great job Matt. Very nice details. As you said I can really appreciate all those details and size. It's awesome. I have the airbrush kit too... I did a few projects with it but to be honest I don't have a skills and patience for that hahahaha so I know what is all that about. Again I love your mamacita

Looking forward to see more of your works!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Vero! your so funny!  more pics are gonna be up soon


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Heading to IE in san bernardino tomorrow (friday) for route 66 car show. posted with E Street Cruisers Car Club. Pics coming monday. hit me up if your in the area 559-731-6718


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Thanks Vero! your so funny!  more pics are gonna be up soon


Can't wait!!!!  Have a great weekend my friend and looking forward to see some pics from 66 car show too! WOwww enjoy!!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Vero! Some people from Speed Tv hit me up, they saw my panels I painted and they hit me up. They are casting for car warriors season 2


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! Whats new????


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup matt


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hey Vero! Some people from Speed Tv hit me up, they saw my panels I painted and they hit me up. They are casting for car warriors season 2



WOWOWW great news Matty!!!!! That's awesome! I'm really happy for you! So what's the deal? How many panels they saw? Post some pics of them! Im sure they must be bad ASS!!! Big congrats again my friend! I have a huge smile on my face now! WWOW


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


>



Amazing piece Matty!!! The one thing I love the most there.... your CALI signature in the background! Great detail! Love it! Color is bad ass too!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> WOWOWW great news Matty!!!!! That's awesome! I'm really happy for you! So what's the deal? How many panels they saw? Post some pics of them! Im sure they must be bad ASS!!! Big congrats again my friend! I have a huge smile on my face now! WWOW


haha thanks. they were the panels I did a while back. the 2nd and 3rd pic on my first page. I wanted to bring my color pin up girl panels but I'm just gonna show those off after I make copies and sell them as posters. Thanks Vero!!! I had alot of fun with the skateboard. It was my firrst time using candies and pearls together on the airbrush so It was a challenge at first but I kind of figured it out after a while and it became second nature.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

bigshod said:


> sup matt


QVo Cocho! Just staying way busy but its all artwork so im playing catch up !! hows your truck?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


you should come visit me bratt lol


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> you should come visit me bratt lol


I will one day Matty Matt lol


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hi my name is Matt and I have been airbrushing since 2006 and I have been learning different styles of airbrushing from several Professional artists. I have learned many techniques from Dru Blair, Corey Saint Clair, Alberto Herrera, and various artist throughout the country. I am looking to get into Lowrider style Murals, and I just finished building my fully functional airbrush studio. Here are some of my pictures so I hope you guys enjoy. If you have any questions give me a call at (559) 731-6718


Can't help but I love them! Great job! They have a spirit! Very hot! Veryyy hot my friend! My cup of tea!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Vero, come visit me so I can give you my signature Cali outline tattooed on you somewhere small  haha


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Vero, come visit me so I can give you my signature Cali outline tattooed on you somewhere small  haha



How many girls you've invited already??  Be careful I am crazy enough to come and really ask for that  one day my friend 

Hope you will get your package in of these days finally. It took ages already damnn... 

Anyway hope you have a nice day Matty! Be safe my friend!

V


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> How many girls you've invited already??  Be careful I am crazy enough to come and really ask for that  one day my friend
> 
> Hope you will get your package in of these days finally. It took ages already damnn...
> 
> ...


So far I invited Bratty Bratt and Very Vero


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


Bratty Bratt :biggrin: Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> So far I invited Bratty Bratt and Very Vero


Very Vero!!!!  too funny! 

Well even that's enough already  hahaha

Matty hope you have a wonderful day my friend! Catch you later on Face! Take care!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Very Vero I like the new name!! Hey I'm gonna try something new for a painting, you inspired me to try something I've wanted to do on canvas for a while. Hopefully I can pull it off lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt :biggrin: Hope you had a good weekend!


It was pretty good thanx! 



ProjectMatt said:


> Very Vero I like the new name!! Hey I'm gonna try something new for a painting, you inspired me to try something I've wanted to do on canvas for a while. Hopefully I can pull it off lol


I Can't Wait to see what you do Matty Matt! :cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> It was pretty good thanx!
> 
> 
> I Can't Wait to see what you do Matty Matt! :cheesy:


I cant wait either! lol I will start it whenever I get some more colors


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Very Vero I like the new name!! Hey I'm gonna try something new for a painting, you inspired me to try something I've wanted to do on canvas for a while. Hopefully I can pull it off lol


Aww really?? That's awesome Matty! I can't wait to see it! Aww I'm really happy I could inspire you! Take a lot of progress pics too! I would love to see it step by step


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm Hoping to start it soon! I just been so busy with work and school. But I got 2 projects that im going to start probably sunday if possible.


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT!!!! I really looking forward to see them. So what technique will use? Airbrush, or just brushes and some paints... hope you will do some nice chicks!  you're good at it!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm thinking both airbrush and brush with oil paints, probably one of each. I'm gonna try new techniques on both


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> I'm Hoping to start it soon! I just been so busy with work and school. But I got 2 projects that im going to start probably sunday if possible.


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Time to do some tattoos! and canvas!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


>



LOOKS GREATTTTTTT Matty!!! Really looking forward to see the final look! It will be bad ass! Great start Matty! Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> LOOKS GREATTTTTTT Matty!!! Really looking forward to see the final look! It will be bad ass! Great start Matty! Have a wonderful Sunday!


Thanks Very Vero!!! I have never done an oil painting like this before but I am learning alot! It seems like its taking me alot of time, But with experience I will hopefully get faster! I am learning how to blend the colors slowly but surely 

I hope you had a great weekend! Your canvases are looking really cool  I brag about you all the time haha Its nice to see other artists doing fun images with traditional brush and canvas, I usually see people do canvases with landscapes or other stuff but they hardly ever paint pictures of people. Keep up the nice work! You always come out with cool paintings !!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:


Ready for your henna tattoo Bratty Bratt? lol that would be cool to do your whole back


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Ready for your henna tattoo Bratty Bratt? lol that would be cool to do your whole back


Hell Yeah I'm Ready lol Are you ready to come to Texas? It's a lil Chilly now lol :h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Hell Yeah I'm Ready lol Are you ready to come to Texas? It's a lil Chilly now lol :h5:


Sweet! I'm ready to come over, just send me the plane tickets! we gotta make sure we do ur tattoo inside with the heater on cuz you will freeze when im doing your back piece lol


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Thanks Very Vero!!! I have never done an oil painting like this before but I am learning alot! It seems like its taking me alot of time, But with experience I will hopefully get faster! I am learning how to blend the colors slowly but surely
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend! Your canvases are looking really cool  I brag about you all the time haha Its nice to see other artists doing fun images with traditional brush and canvas, I usually see people do canvases with landscapes or other stuff but they hardly ever paint pictures of people. Keep up the nice work! You always come out with cool paintings !!


You're welcome Matty! You deserve it!! I really love how you started. That sketch looks awesome!
Take as much time as you can. Oil takes a lot of time. That's why I work with acrylics only lol. They get dry very fast and it's just fun working with them. Oil is definitely different and higher level and takes a lot of time.
Can wait to see the final look. I wanna see her eyes and hair!!! Woweeeee! I really like it already. Great job again!!!!

Awwwwwww hahaha you're too cute!  Thank you very much Matty! Really appreciate that! Yes that's true. I have a same experience lol. People always asking me: ''So what you painting? Landscapes and doggs and stuff like that?''Lol I usually answer:''Nawwwwwww naked and thick chicks!'' Lol 

Thank you very much again! Happy halloween my dear and hope you will have a good week!!!!


----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

where r u out of?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm from Tulare/visalia area


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Central California


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

little by little


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Really lol? :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

yes really hehe


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

next project on the automotive side of things


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh I can't wait to See what you do with it Matty Matt! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Matty hope you had a good week homie!!! Keep up great work!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Oh I can't wait to See what you do with it Matty Matt! :wave:


I'm doing a patriotic theme, im gonna try to talk him into a design I came up with. I want to make it look different from all the other patriotic bikes!!!



VeronikA said:


> Hey Matty hope you had a good week homie!!! Keep up great work!!!!


Thanks! I been busy with school but today is gonna be alot of painting :thumbsup::yes: I'm excited!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

started with this and added a little color


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

still got more to add


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool Tatt but don't it hurt when it goes over the Blood Vein? :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Cool Tatt but don't it hurt when it goes over the Blood Vein? :happysad:


haha that ole blood vein?:uh: no problem going over it with a needle :barf: 
jk jk lol


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Cool Tatt but don't it hurt when it goes over the Blood Vein? :happysad:


last month I tattooed both wrists of two guys. I was pretty nervous on that one cuz they were on the inside of the wrist. didnt wanna make anyone bleed out lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Eww lol!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Eww lol!


Lol ! I'm just messing around  but yeah some guy wants me to tattoo the inside of his lip. thats gonna be crazy !


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg! Eww I can't even think bout it ouch! hno:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Lol ! I'm just messing around  but yeah some guy wants me to tattoo the inside of his lip. thats gonna be crazy !


Ehhh that will hurt Have a ever did that there? Wow Good luck Matty Matt and post some pics later!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> Ehhh that will hurt Have a ever did that there? Wow Good luck Matty Matt and post some pics later!!!


lol I havent done any lip tattoos but I will take a picture


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Sup Bratty Bratt  I got good news! sorta lol I got the ok to work at a tat shop in my hometown, I am still working out the details with the guy who is running it. Hopefully I start soon. would be cool !! Then I can do more ink and do your backpiece haha


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

wass up Martinez, enjoying yer pics but you should post more . :inout:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks! I will try . I got some good ones coming up soon


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

sanding uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Sup Bratty Bratt  I got good news! sorta lol I got the ok to work at a tat shop in my hometown, I am still working out the details with the guy who is running it. Hopefully I start soon. would be cool !! Then I can do more ink and do your backpiece haha


That's great Matty I'm so happy for you I hope it all works out for you n I can't wait for you to do my henna back tatt!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> That's great Matty I'm so happy for you I hope it all works out for you n I can't wait for you to do my henna back tatt!


lol thanks Bratty


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ur welcome Matty


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Matty!!!! How are you homie! Hope you've spent some nice time with your fam and friends! Hope you work on some new projects too because I would really love to see something new from you!  yeeeey 

Have a wonderful holiday and take care!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> :thumbsup:


Bratty! Hope you had a great christmas!



VeronikA said:


> Hey Matty!!!! How are you homie! Hope you've spent some nice time with your fam and friends! Hope you work on some new projects too because I would really love to see something new from you!  yeeeey
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday and take care!


Vero! I got to see alot of my family during christmas and take a short vacation. It was really nice. I had alot of fun. I got some new projects coming up. I just ordered some new paint im gonna test out and Im starting a couple other paintings


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


>



As I said on Facebook already I love these!!!!!! Great work Matty! Hope everything is ok on your side! Keep up the hard work! And don't stop... only this way you can get far! Much props buddy!!!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> As I said on Facebook already I love these!!!!!! Great work Matty! Hope everything is ok on your side! Keep up the hard work! And don't stop... only this way you can get far! Much props buddy!!!!!!


Thanks Vero! its going pretty good! im looking forward to seeing more of your work too!


----------



## ZEYS7 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Airbrush on Skateboard - Time is Running by "EL PITI"*


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

ZEYS7 said:


> View attachment 441396


Good job bro keep up the good work:h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup matt....did u get ur hair did today:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

bigshod said:


> sup matt....did u get ur hair did today:wow:


I sure did! haha uffin: :burn:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Black Pearl 1985 Buick Regal Limited 
These parts are 1 inch tall so I tried to make them look detailed considering their size. 

Before









After


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

still working on this piece


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

BIGG JESS said:


> LOOKING GOOD!


Thanks G


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice work


Thanks


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up homies hit me up if you need murals done 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up guys im lowering my prices for a limited time this summer. starting at $500 for a trunk these prices wont last forever so hit me up. 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some of my first sketches


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> still working on this piece



OMG I just love her so much! Stunning work Matty! Sorry for being out of here so long.... :/

All your latest drawings are bad ass! You're really good with pencil! Love them all! Keep your hard work buddy! And thank you again for beautiful tops!!!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

sneak peek


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

matt ive been working out of town , driviving late nights , (wood graining some bomb dashes in Fresnalgas , spraying MENTALflake in Bakers and doing sign work.) my 2 dollar cell doesnt work half the time , tough schedule right now , sorry brother . get at you later :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Just let me know bro I start school back up in mid august


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

im no artist, but looks a little off. better than anything i could do by the way


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

it looks like the nose is hella crooked. but in person youd see it is a cast shadow and there is secondary light source that lines it back up so it in fact is proportionate. the picture doesnt really show the pupils either. no flash and its blurry.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

npazzin said:


> im no artist, but looks a little off. better than anything i could do by the way


I just do my best and learn from my mistakes. it looks different in person but im not really trying to impress anybody. I hope to inspire someone and share my artwork but other than that im not really trippin. this was my first airbrushed mural on canvas and I think it looks very nice in my studio. This painting was freehand with my airbrush and I dont have stencils of marilyn monroe laying around my shop. I dont plan on critiquing your work because I have more important things to do and besides that; I'd rather point out the positive rather than the negative. I'm not perfect but I dont point out mistakes to every other artist that shows me their work. Thanks for all the compliments that I get from everybody on my page and I appreciate it more than words can express. I have no time for haters.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Shirts for sale $20


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

the camaro should ready for some work soon


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cool homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dude, i wasnt hatin on ya just my opinion of that maryln.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

npazzin said:


> dude, i wasnt hatin on ya just my opinion of that maryln.


its cool man water under the bridge.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any new work?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

just doing digital stuff, I can print custom shirts, working on some commercial art too for my vendors. not doing too much murals on cars these days


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

oh yeah I own a tat shop I been busy with. good times


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


> oh yeah I own a tat shop I been busy with. good times


Were at u still in pixley mite go visit my sister down da way. How much u charge by da hour or wa ??


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

shop is in Tulare, I charge per peice. usually doing big tats.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


> shop is in Tulare, I charge per peice. usually doing big tats.


Oo i c


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Some quick murals I did for friend to show different color schemes


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Marilyn









James Dean


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What up everybody


----------



## Logix1 (Oct 2, 2012)

nice work!! ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I have time to do murals if anybody wants to get some hit me up when your ready. single color or full color 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Got new shirts available for summer $20 hit me up 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

hmu for trunk murals, I can work with you on price. 559-731-6718


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What up


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up guys, long time now see. Just wanted to share some new artwork available for sale www.projectmattstore.com


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------

